# toads



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

can i keep a fire belly and a pac man frog in a same tank ??????


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

NO pasman frogs should be kept alone with no other animal


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

it depends on size...i dont think so tho


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dont do it


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

NO







NO








NO







NO








NO







NO


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

I was told that in the wild, horned frogs (Pac Man) specialize in eating other frogs. Judging by way my frog would eat mice, I wouldn't doubt it.

If housed together, I predict the Pac man would quickly consume the fire-belly toad, then die soon after from the toxin. That's if the fire belly doesn't poison the water in the water dish, first.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

noooooooooooooo way


----------

